# 2. SauHeld-Cup des WSV Mehrstetten am 30.07.2010



## panzer-oddo (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Radsportfreunde,

am 30.Juli 2010 findet in Mehrstetten auf der schwäbischen Alb der 2. SauHeld-Cup statt, ein 2-Stunden MTB-Rennen für 2er-Teams. 

Weitere Informationen, Impressionen aus dem letzten Jahr und Online-Anmeldung findet ihr hier :

2. SauHeld-Cup des WSV Mehrstetten


----------



## Pablo P. (31. Juli 2010)

War ne super Veranstaltung! Und ich glaube, seit letztem Jahr hat sich die Qualität dieses Rennens herum gesprochen. Die Leistungsdichte war auf jeden Fall höher, als noch 2009. Viele "Ausprobierer" gab's da wirklich nicht mehr, vielmehr war das ein Paradebeispiel für "Von Bikern für Biker".

2011 gerne wieder! 

PS: Ich denk ich hunger mich auf 50kg runter, dann kann ich nächstes Mal den Matschanstieg auch hochfahren, so wie die Fliegengewichtigen Kinder, Mädels und leichtgewichtigen Spitzenfahrer. Mit meinen 78kg hatte ich da keine Chance hochzukommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (1. August 2010)

Bin mit meinen 65kg auch nicht ganz raufgekommen aber fast
Abgefahrene Rocket Ron waren wohl die falsche Reifenwahl. Fand das Niveau schon gehoben, besonders die Jungs von Radwerk machten ganz schön Dampf. Letzendlich war ich mit unserem sechsten Platz doch zufrieden. Hoffe die Ergebnisse und Bilder kommen bald.
Was mich immer wieder überrascht ist, wie viele super Rennen in der Gegend veranstaltet werden. Engel Cup in Daugendorf, Veringendorf, 6Std. Rennen in Blaubeuren und jetzt der Sauheld, alle toll organisiert, ansprechende Strecken und meist tolle Stimmung an der Strecke. Und dazu ein unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich fahre lieber solche Rennen als die überteuerten Megaevents wo 50 Euro Startgeld abgezockt werden.
Ist für mich zwar immer ein rum gegurke bei der Anreise, aber ich fahre immer wieder gerne auf die Alb. Könnte man sich in Bayern mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Pablo P. (1. August 2010)

Helmkamera-Video folgt auch bald. Ich kämpfe da grade noch mit technischen Problemen, Bildqualität geht beim Konvertieren total flöten, grummelgrummelgrummel...

Besten Gruß,

der Kameramann 

@René: Voll Deiner Meinung. Vergiss mir aber nicht die Kult-Bike-Night in Geislingen, die is auch so ein super Kleinevent.


----------



## Pablo P. (1. August 2010)

Da isses! Quali immer noch so lala... aber ich hab grad keine Lust mehr mich um Technikkram zu kümmern, und geh jetzt lieber biken!


----------



## andi4711 (2. August 2010)

Wir waren dieses Jahr das 1 x dabei! Kann mich den Worten von René nur
anschließen!  

Super Event, tolle Orga, starke und faire Biker, tolle Zuschauer,  durch den
Regen die Tage zuvor nicht ganz einfache Strecke. 

Eine Wertung Hobby- und Lizenz-Fahrer getrennt, wäre noch eine schöne Sache! 

Andre


----------



## rboncube (2. August 2010)

Wann ist denn diese Bike Night? Gibts da Infos?

Tja, das mit den Lizenz und Hobbyfahrern ist ja schon lange Thema. Inzwischen starten bei jedem Dorfrennen schon Lizenzfahrer und räumen die Preise ab. Aber egal, Spaß hatts trotzdem gemacht.......und viel schneller waren die auch nicht. Waren mit uns in der gleichen Runde (17 gefahrene). Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das mein Partner erst 16 Jahre alt ist und ich schon 40  Denke das die in nem Lizenzrennen auch nichts reißen, aber wer´s nötig hat.

Gruß René


----------



## panzer-oddo (2. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

schön dass es euch gefallen hat, das freut uns natürlich

Vielen Dank für Euer Kommen, für die positive Resonanz und natürlich für den schönen Sport!

Im Laufe des Tages kommt auch noch eine "schönere" Ergebnisliste ins Netz, die Rundenzeiten und Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen.

Unter den Top-Ten waren drei Lizenz-Teams, unsere Fruchtzwerge auf Platz 2 haben auch keine aber haben den späteren Siegern zumindest 90 Minuten lang nichts geschenkt...


@ Pablo P.
Super Video

Gruß ali


----------



## Pablo P. (2. August 2010)

@René: www.kult-bike-night.de gibt Dir alle benötigte Info!


----------



## Superfriend (3. August 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite ein großes Lob für die Veranstaltung. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist hier wirklich unschlagbar und die Stimmung an der Strecke war super. Die Atmostphäre während des Rennens war unter den Startern echt angenehm. Wenn ich das mit einigen der großen Events Vergleiche, ist das schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied, man denke nur an die üblichen Pöbeleinen und Rangeleien etwa in der Wechselzone beim 24 Stunden Rennen in München.

Die Strecke leidet halt unter der Abwesenheit eines echten Singletrails, das wäre mein Kritikpunkt. So wie die Gegebenheiten vor Ort aussehen, lässt sich was anderes aber wahrscheinlich nicht realisieren, zumal ja in Baden-Württemberg Genehmigungen für sowas auch nicht gerade vom Himmel fallen.

Gern wäre ich nach dem Rennen für Siegerehrung und Co noch geblieben, leider musste ich an dem Abend noch nach München weiter und habe mich deshalb bald nach der Zieldurchfahrt ins Auto gesetzt.

Die Leistungsdichte war recht hoch, das schätze ich auch so ein. Allerdings hatte ich auch ein kleines Handicap: Mein Teampartner hatte kurzfristig abgesagt und so bin ich das Rennen allein durchgefahren. Die letzten drei Runden haben dann leider ziemlich weh getan, viel ging da nicht mehr.

Hier übrigens mein Rennbericht: http://rockbunnybike.blogspot.com


----------



## fischerman (3. August 2010)

Tach zusammen,

auch von mir Danke für euer Feedback. Es freut uns natürlich sehr, dass die Veranstaltung so gut ankommt. Eure Kritikpunkte nehmen wir natürlich auch gerne auf.

Super finde ich natürlich auch das Video und den Blog. 
@Superfriend: ich hoffe, die Kotzattacke blieb aus ;-)

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (4. August 2010)

Haha, danke der Nachfrage. Ja, das ging erstaunlicherweise gut


----------



## panzer-oddo (4. August 2010)

Hallo Helden,

Auf der SauHeld-Cup-Seite gibts jetzt eine "schönere" Ergebnisliste und eine Galerie vom Rennen. 

Bilder von der Siegerehrung und der After-Race-Party folgen eventuell noch, die müssen halt erst durch die FSK 18-Prüfung 

gruß ali


----------



## andi4711 (4. August 2010)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo Helden,
> 
> Auf der SauHeld-Cup-Seite gibts jetzt eine "schönere" Ergebnisliste und eine Galerie vom Rennen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ali,

danke, die neue Ergebnisliste gefällt mir gut!  Bilder, toll, Danke!! 

Warum ist Ali dieses Jahr nicht mitgefahren?

Gibt es schon einen Sauhelden-Termin für nächstes Jahr? Wenn es die Firma, Familie und Fitness zulässt werden wir wieder dabei sein! 

cu
andi4711


----------



## panzer-oddo (5. August 2010)

@andi4711

ali war dieses Jahr bissle in der Orga eingespannt , nächstes Jahr klappt's vielleicht.

Als Termin kann man grob vormerken den Freitag in der Ferienbeginn-Woche, das wäre dann der 29.07.2011.

gruß ali


----------



## Pablo P. (10. August 2010)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> die Rundenzeiten (...) folgen in den nächsten Tagen.



Das wäre  .


----------



## panzer-oddo (10. August 2010)

Rundenzeiten sind online, besser spät als nie;-)

http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de/Bike_Team/Elemente/Rundenzeiten_SauHeld-Cup%202010.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (11. August 2010)

Super, daaaanke!


----------

